# Please give some snowboard waxing tips.



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Excess wax. You need to scrape more


----------



## Tharianrix (Jan 20, 2021)

bseracka said:


> Excess wax. You need to scrape more


Really?! Thought I scrapped enough (≧▽≦) Thank you for that information!
Can I just scrap the excess wax off now?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Sure can.


----------



## Tharianrix (Jan 20, 2021)

Sweet! Thank again bseracka!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

wax on...wax off


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I recently started waxing and one of my biggest fears was scraping to hard and damaging the base. You won’t... scrape scrape scrape until your getting little to no wax shavings from scraping , them go over it again to make sure, them again, then brush, then Brillo ... F*ck Waxing is annoying lol it really is worth the $29 my local shop charges for a tune up


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

Yeah, as already mentioned you need to scrape off more wax. I noticed that if you use a softer/warmer wax this cracking is not as likely to happen even if you leave some wax on the surface. Useful when in a rush on a powder morning =)


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

beer................and more beer to wax a [email protected] least 2.......possibly more...........depending on forecast


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

You are probably adding too much wax, the goal is to get it into the pores of the base, not to cover the base. You should have to scrape a good amount, but not that much.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I just hotwax whenever I need to clean the base now. Been using some rub on all conditions graphite wax, cork it out, brush and polish. Wax needs to be soft enough, but it seems fine.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

mojo maestro said:


> beer................and more beer to wax a [email protected] least 2.......possibly more...........depending on forecast


Yup. And some good tunes. And don't do it when you're in a rush to get to the hill. Do it when you have free time to chill and do some tuning. It's almost a zen thing if you do it right.




SEWiShred said:


> You are probably adding too much wax, the goal is to get it into the pores of the base, not to cover the base. You should have to scrape a good amount, but not that much.


Also this. Next time use less wax, but watch closely to see how the wax covers. In not on. 

Bonus tip- if I find I applied too much wax (ie any liquid wax builds up when ironing the base) I use the iron to spread it all to the tail so it's easier to remove in one shot, not all along the base.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Use less wax, iron more. I scrape a little, the rest of the excess comes off first or second run. If there are still globs of wax after a run or two, you used too much wax or didn't spread it around enough with the iron. If it takes more than ten minutes, too much wax.

My goal is to have a cleanly waxed board with a minimum of shavings after. I hold the wax on the iron and run one tip of the iron around the perimeter of the board so it leaves a small line of wax (not drops). If the board is really dry I might add a third line down the center. Then spread the wax by moving the iron fairly slowly. Iron temp is as low as it can go while still melting the wax.

I've never felt like careful scraping or scotch brite pads have made a noticeable difference in speed.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Best tip I learned here is the crayon method. Rub the wax on to your base like its a big ass crayon, some say to touch the wax to the iron to heat it a little bit, I'll do that if the base is really dry or if I'm lazier than usual. Then iron like normal. You will have almost nothing to scrape off.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Excess wax means that you aren't shredding enough gnar. Ride harder, lean farther, carve deeper, bomb faster.


----------



## Cololin (Nov 28, 2020)

great thread actually


----------

